# Couple of Forum Questions - Member List and Polls



## rabbithutch (Jul 28, 2012)

I've read FAQ several times.  And, given that I have CRS getting worse every day, I'll probably read it a few more times; but I haven't learned yet whether or not there is a way to view the membership list (eg, to find member names to shoot PMs to 'em, etc.) nor to post a poll.

If these features exist, I would appreciate learning how to use them.  If they don't exist, I would like to ask why and to suggest that they might be useful additions.  I realize that the software that supports this forum is not found as commonly as, say, vBulletin or SMF; but could it be that the software doesn't support these features; or are there reasons for not offering them?

Sliding back under my rock . . . .


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 28, 2012)

OK!  I found how to make a poll!

Don't know why I didn't think to look in Advanced Search first, but when I did I found a thread and learned how to make a poll.  I even created one in the Test forum to be sure I could do it.

However, when I searched on Member List, I found several threads all asking for this feature and a post my Jeff saying that he would put it on the list for future upgrades; but that was more than a year ago.   Add my "+1" to those who think this would be a valuable addition to the board.

Another feature I would like to see is the ability to edit the subject line when you edit your own posts.  For whatever reason, clicking on the pencil only gives access to Content.  I've edited the subject line on many other forums I frequent to bring attention to the fact I had updated the post.  For example, if I had access to the subject line, I could have changed the heading to "Couple of Forum Questions - Member List and Polls :  UPDATE" instead or replying to my own post.  If I had just edited the Content, anyone viewing thread subjects would never know that the OP had added something.

Just grist for the mill.

We now resume our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 28, 2012)

You can edit the subject line (title) of your thread. At the beginning of your thread right under the title there is a pencil icon but it says "edit thread", clicking on that will allow you to edit the title.

I don't know about the member list but we are at 39,998 members right now and are getting about 1000 new members every month so it would be a very long list. By the time I'm done typing this we will probably be at 40,000!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 28, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> You can edit the subject line (title) of your thread. At the beginning of your thread right under the title there is a pencil icon but it says "edit thread", clicking on that will allow you to edit the title.
> I don't know about the member list but we are at 39,998 members right now and are getting about 1000 new members every month so it would be a very long list. By the time I'm done typing this we will probably be at 40,000!



Dang!!!!  That would be one helluva list, wouldn't it?

Thanks for the information.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 28, 2012)

If you know a members name you go to Private Messages (PM)  and you can type it into the PM To: line and it will normally give you several choices so that is one way to search for a member.

Just so you know - a PM is not private and can be viewed by the Admin Team to keep things civil. Moderators can not see them just the Admin.


----------

